# Rahmennummer?



## votecstoepsl (13. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Nur kurz eine Frage für die Formulare. 
Am Tretlager des Skeen steht ein ganzer Roman *"WOWO****  FM****F  EN *****" *(die Zahlen hab ich jetzt mal durch * ersetzt). Ist der ganze Text die Rahmennummer oder nur ein Teil davon? Immerhin ist die Beschriftung ja ziemlich "Verstreut", drei Zeilen?!

Was steht wofür?

Für kurze Info würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Stefan


----------



## tillibebek (13. November 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich gar nicht einmal, wo an meinem Stage 7 die Rahmennr. ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (14. November 2012)

Tretlager, wie bei 99% der Bikes


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. November 2012)

Hallo Stefan, der Teil mit MK steht für den Zeitpunkt der Herstellung, also MK0410 steht für Herstellung im April 2010. Das letzte F steht für Fully. Die Rahmennummern sind bei Radon Bikes unter dem Tretlager zu finden.


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. November 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan, der Teil mit MK steht für den Zeitpunkt der Herstellung, also MK0410 steht für Herstellung im April 2010. Das letzte F steht für Fully. Die Rahmennummern sind bei Radon Bikes unter dem Tretlager zu finden.



Danke. 

Gefunden habe ich es gleich, nur irritierte mich der Punkt das es aussah als ob es drei verschiedene Zahlenkombinationen sind. Verteilt auf zwei Zeilen...

Aber gut, ist nun geklärt und ein wenigier verständlich. 

... auch wenn kein "MK" vorkommt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. November 2012)

MK war's bei einem Beispielrahmen, den wir hier im Laden haben. Es können auch andere Buchstaben und Zahlenkombinationen sein. Leider gibt es keinen einheitlichen verbindlichen Standard und hängt immer vom jeweiligen Rahmenhersteller ab.


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. November 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> MK war's bei einem Beispielrahmen, den wir hier im Laden haben. Es können auch andere Buchstaben und Zahlenkombinationen sein. Leider gibt es keinen einheitlichen verbindlichen Standard und hängt immer vom jeweiligen Rahmenhersteller ab.



Es ist alles super. Ich bin mit dem Bike zufrieden, also muss die Versicherung auch mit meiner Rahmennummer zufrieden sein!


----------



## tillibebek (14. November 2012)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Es ist alles super. Ich bin mit dem Bike zufrieden, also muss die Versicherung auch mit meiner Rahmennummer zufrieden sein!



Warum muss du der Versicherung die Rahmennr. mitteilen? Im Vorfeld im Falle eines Falles?


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. November 2012)

tillibebek schrieb:


> Warum muss du der Versicherung die Rahmennr. mitteilen? Im Vorfeld im Falle eines Falles?



Wenn Du eine Versicherung für Dein Auto abschließt gibst doch auch die Fahrzeug-ID und das Nummernschild an, oder nicht? 

So ist das auch bei einer Bikeversicherung.  



PS.: Richtig kompliziert ist das immer bei selbstaufgebauten Bikes die keine Rechnung haben.


----------



## fissenid (15. November 2012)

Hallo Votec,

bei welche Versicherung bist du???

Was kostet sowas???

Gruß
Fissenid


----------



## filiale (15. November 2012)

In der Regel ist eine Fahrradversicherung in der Hausratversicherung integriert, meistens Prozentual von der Gesamtversicherungssumme, 1-3%. Wer noch bei den Eltern wohnt, sollte diese mal darauf ansprechen.

Wenn Du einen Hausrat hast der mit 40.000 Euro versichert ist, wÃ¤ren 3% davon 1200 Euro. Bei einem HauseigentÃ¼mer hat man in der Regel einen hÃ¶heren Hausratswert, z.b. bei 120qm Wfl = 650â¬/qm wegen Unterversicherungsschutz = 78.000â¬ Hausratvers. Davon 3% = 2340â¬ fÃ¼rs Fahrrad bei Diebstahl etc. Aber man kann natÃ¼rlich je nach Wert seines Bikes auch nur mit 1% oder 2% rechnen. 

Wenn das alles nicht reicht, gibt es auch alleinstehende Fahrradversicherungen, bei test.de (Stiftung Warenstest) findest Du von 07/2010 einen Test dazu.

Was eine Hausrat kostet, kannst Du Dir bei den typischen Anbietern online selbst ausrechnen -> DEVK, HUK etc. und dann diesen Wert der nackten Fahrradversicherung gegenÃ¼berstellen um zu wissen was sich lohnt.

Bei einer in der Haurat integrierten Fahrradversicherung muÃ man keine Rahmennummer angeben. Es wÃ¤re aber dennoch gut viele Bilder und Rahmennummer parat zu haben um der Versicherung den Besitz des Fahrrades auch nachzuweisen.

Ob eine Versicherung gut ist, erkennt man immer erst im Schadensfall, alles andere wÃ¤re nur Spekulation, daher hoffen wir mal, das es nie passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillibebek (15. November 2012)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine Versicherung für Dein Auto abschließt gibst doch auch die Fahrzeug-ID und das Nummernschild an, oder nicht?
> 
> So ist das auch bei einer Bikeversicherung.
> 
> ...




Boah, hast du mich heute verrückt gemacht. Bin sofort zum meinem Versicherungsmakler und habe das nochmal abgeklärt.

Bei meiner Allianz-Hausrat ist Diebstahlversicherung beim Bike mit drin. Eine Rahmennr. etc. muss ich nicht angeben. Wichtig ist nur eine Rechnung des Bikes und möglichst, dass man alle 12 Monate mal ein Bild mit Datum macht, damit man den Zustand des Bikes nachweisen kann. Denn es gilt prinzipiell der Wiederbeschaffungswert - wenn ein ausreichend guter Zustand gegeben war.

Im Übrigen die 1-3% gelten nicht überall. Bei mir ist das Verhältnis 2000 zu 35k in Ordnung. Habe ich abchecken lassen.


----------



## Max141111 (15. November 2012)

tillibebek schrieb:


> Boah, hast du mich heute verrückt gemacht. Bin sofort zum meinem Versicherungsmakler und habe das nochmal abgeklärt.
> 
> Bei meiner Allianz-Hausrat ist Diebstahlversicherung beim Bike mit drin. Eine Rahmennr. etc. muss ich nicht angeben. Wichtig ist nur eine Rechnung des Bikes und möglichst, dass man alle 12 Monate mal ein Bild mit Datum macht, damit man den Zustand des Bikes nachweisen kann. Denn es gilt prinzipiell der Wiederbeschaffungswert - wenn ein ausreichend guter Zustand gegeben war.
> 
> Im Übrigen die 1-3% gelten nicht überall. Bei mir ist das Verhältnis 2000 zu 35k in Ordnung. Habe ich abchecken lassen.



Allianz Optimal hat meines Wissens nach keine Kostengrenze für Bikes und versichert zum Neuwert. Außerdem ist das Bike 24h überall versichert (es muss abgeschlossen sein), darauf muss man beim Abschluss einer Hausrat achten. Dumm ist nur, das Vandalismus nicht abgesichert ist, so fällt es mir doch sehr schwer, das Bike mal draußen stehen zu lassen. Eine reine Bikeversicherung kann sowas mit abdecken.


----------



## tillibebek (15. November 2012)

Max141111 schrieb:


> Allianz Optimal hat meines Wissens nach keine Kostengrenze für Bikes und versichert zum Neuwert. Außerdem ist das Bike 24h überall versichert (es muss abgeschlossen sein), darauf muss man beim Abschluss einer Hausrat achten. Dumm ist nur, das Vandalismus nicht abgesichert ist, so fällt es mir doch sehr schwer, das Bike mal draußen stehen zu lassen. Eine reine Bikeversicherung kann sowas mit abdecken.



Mit Vandalismus meinst du, wenn jemand etwas abtritt oder auch wenn einem jemand das Laufrad klaut?


----------



## Max141111 (15. November 2012)

Das erste, wenn z.B. ein Betrunkener seine Wut daran auslässt. Diebstahl von fest zu dem Rad gehörenden Teilen ist auch versichert (nicht aber z.B. Tacho, Steckschutzblech oder so).


----------



## tillibebek (15. November 2012)

Max141111 schrieb:


> Das erste, wenn z.B. ein Betrunkener seine Wut daran auslässt. Diebstahl von fest zu dem Rad gehörenden Teilen ist auch versichert (nicht aber z.B. Tacho, Steckschutzblech oder so).




Ok, gut zu wissen. Betrunkene gibts zum Glück in Frankfurt nicht. 


Die stecken sich hier alle Nadeln rein


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. November 2012)

Ähm... jetzt mal langsam mit der tollen Hausrat und der genannten Versicherung. Auch würde ich den Aussagen eines Vertreters nicht immer vertrauen.  (Gott mir schwillt der Hals und es kommen die Erfahrungen der letzten beiden Jahre hoch!! Ein Menschenleben ist eben doch nix wert)

Wenn man mal nach den "Bedingungen" nachfragt efährt man beunruhigendes! 

Grundsätzlich ist ein Fahrrad, das in der Wohnung, im Keller, in der Garage oder im verschlossenen Fahrradraum steht, als beweglicher Besitz in der Hausratversicherung eingeschlossen. Wird es bei einem Einbruch geklaut, ist der Schaden "gedeckt".

Meistens wird das Fahrrad allerdings nicht aus der Wohnung geklaut, sondern von der Straße. Nur bei wenigen Anbietern ist diese Art von Diebstahl in der Hausratversicherung enthalten. Meist muss die Police mit einer Fahrradversicherung ergänzt werden. Was wiederum extra kostet! ...und schaut Euch mal an was Ihr im Falle eines Falles für das Bike noch bekommt!  (Es sei den Ihr wohnt in einer Millionärsvilla.  )

Aber selbst wenn Fahrräder in der Police mitversichert sind, sollte man das Kleingedruckte gut lesen. Denn stehen dort Einschränkungen, wie zum Beispiel eine sogenannte *Nachtzeitklausel* Dann wird der *Zeitwert* des Rades nur erstattet, wenn es tagsüber gestohlen wurde. Steht eine solche Bestimmung im Vertrag, muss der Versicherte belegen, dass sein Fahrrad nach 6 Uhr morgens, aber vor 22 Uhr abends geklaut wurde. Und dazu ist die Aussage eines Zeugen nötig. 

Des Weiteren muss das Fahrrad zum Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls mit einem "geeignetem" Fahrradschloss gesichert gewesen sein. Also nicht so ein 2,99 -Teil aus dem Discounter! 

Diebstahl muss umgehen der Polizei gemeldet werden. Im Polizeibericht werden Marke, Farbe und *Rahmennummer* des Fahrrades vermerkt. 

Und da ich kein "In-der-Wohnung-Standrad" habe sondern es auch nutze ist mir das zu heiß! Mein Bike ist im Urlaub mit dabei, läuft oft bei Rennen, und notgedrungen muss es auch mal (mit mir) im Bus übernachten. Was ist dann mit Hotelzimmern? Abgeschlossenen Räumen von Hotels?...Ich glaube ich könnte noch ewig so weitertippen, aber das liest doch dann keiner mehr. 

Zum Punkt. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mein Bike bei der ARAG versichert. Da ist nicht nur das Bike, sondern auch das Schloss und die Anbauteile versichert. Diebstahl und Raub Weltweit, und rund um die Uhr und das zum NEUPREIS! Und mit Verlaub, jährlich Fotos musste ich nie schicken!  Das ist Quatsch. Im Normalfall reciht die Rechnung mit Rahmennummer und man ist dabei.

Kosten? Ok, das staffelt sich nach Wert des Bike und der Anbauteile. Aber das kann man ja fast "selbst festlegen". 

So eine Fahrradversicherung ist jetzt nicht ganz billig, aber selbst wenn ich mir das Geld zu Seite legen würde, würde es in der Laufzeit nicht für ein neues langen. Ich fahre kein Bike sooo lang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max141111 (16. November 2012)

Ja, grundsätzlich richtig, es gibt aber wie gesagt auch HRVs, die Räder zum Neuwert 24h weltweit versichern. Genau so stehts auch im Kleingedruckten. Es muss angeschlossen oder im Auto sein. Fotos muss man da auch keine schicken...


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. November 2012)

Ich denke da sollte jeder das tun was er für richtig hält, nur das dann keiner jammert! 

Und, ich will nicht kleinlich erscheinen, aber (speziell beim Thema FFM kommt mir der Gedanke) bei Raub ist es zu 99% nie angeschlossen!


----------



## tillibebek (16. November 2012)

Einfach mal bei der Allianz informieren. Die Optimal ist teuer, aber umfassend.


----------



## filiale (16. November 2012)

Letztlich hat ja jeder Fahrradbesitzer unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen. Mein Rad z.B. steht nie alleine an der Straße. Daher komme ich mit einer normalen Hausrat ohne Nachtklausel ! sehr gut aus. Aber das ist alles ganz individuell zu sehen.
Zu welcher Versicherung man letztendlich geht und ob diese dann gut ist, dass zeigt sich leider immer erst später...denn auch wenn einiges ein- und ausgeschlossen wird, so drücken sich viele Versicherer dennoch und spielen auf Zeit die der Privatmensch nicht hat.


----------



## fliplordz (12. Februar 2013)

kann gelöscht werden


----------

